# Summer was good



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I am blessed with some amazing fly fishing where I live and just thought I would post some pics ( I have over 120 photos like these, but will keep it to just a few) of some real nice cutthroat, brown, and rainbow trout I have been catching here. I work for a local school district (bus driver) and had most of the summer off. I usually find some sort of work during this period, but I realized that my monthly expenses were now pretty small (been taking careful control of my limited finances and living within my means). Having a Geo Metro doesn't hurt either! So, after saving my pennies, I took the summer off and went fishing. These fish are fairly common in my favorite stretch of river. Hopefully the trout bums will enjoy these. Let's start with the cutthroats:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

...Some rainbows:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

...Browns anyone?


----------



## Double28 (May 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

wow


----------



## Call'emIn (Dec 4, 2009)

Very jealous. Beautiful fish.


----------



## arny660 (Dec 3, 2011)

Superb! Luck guy. I can only dream of that...... :******: :******:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What did you catch them on? Seems like all hours of the day...any of those come on any tiny flies - did you go 20"/20 on any of them?


----------



## JPH (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice job. That section of river holds some nice fish. :beer:


----------



## MattNeeds (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice browns.


----------



## Dennis L. Ward (Nov 16, 2016)

The summer was really good for you.


----------

